# wolf fish



## marco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

my wolf fish


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

Holy Crap! Awesome wolf!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice wolf..


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not to shabby dude!


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

nice fish! how big of a tank is he in? that's a malabaricus right?


----------

